
Bat: A cat(1) clone with wings - unmole
https://github.com/sharkdp/bat
======
star-techate
I wouldn't care much for the git features, but this is probably a bit faster
than [https://github.com/ofavre/vimcat](https://github.com/ofavre/vimcat)

